# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Почему мужчины не любят шопинг

## Irina

Британский психолог Дэвид Льюис заметил, что стресс, испытываемый мужчиной от покупки подарков, сопоставим со стрессом, испытываемым офицером полиции во время усмирения уличных беспорядков.

    От себя добавим, что обычный поход по магазинам разрушает мужскую психику с не меньшей силой.
Почему?
Причин несколько. И первая из них прячется в их головном мозге. Дело в том, что тысячи лет беготни за дикими зверями сформировали у мужчин так называемое туннельное зрение: они высматривают конкретную цель и идут на нее по прямой. В магазинах же приходится бродить зигзагами, постоянно меняя ориентацию. Зрение при этом многократно фиксируется на самых различных предметах. И это так утомляет мужской мозг, что на десятой-пятнадцатой минуте парень начинает испытывать неконтролируемое раздражение, которое он тут же переносит на окружающих.

Если он зашел в магазин с четко сформулированной личной целью (куплю носки и уйду отсюда!) – это еще пол-беды. Если же он сопровождает свою даму, соблазнившую его на шопинг – его психика в опасности! У женщины периферическое зрение, она совершенно свободно держит в поле зрения весь зал. Мало того – получает от этого удовольствие, пока сильные мира сего с каждой новой минутой шопинга теряют уверенность в своих силах.

Женщина очень редко ставит себе цель купить что-то конкретное: она ориентирована на поиск лучшего из существующего. Поэтому она может часами пер***рать практически одинаковые (с точки зрения мужчины) коробочки и пакетики, доводя спутника до белого каления.

Если в результате трехчасового похода по супермаркету туфли так и не куплены, мужчина чувствует себя неудачником – цель ведь не достигнута! Женщина спокойна – она ведь оценила все, что было!

Выход?

Для совместных походов. Постарайся найти в магазине слегка «подгулявшую» (с подбитым колесом, например) тележку и вручи ее своему парню – пусть тащит ее по просторам торгового зала.  Необходимость маневрировать – это как раз та самая «узкая» задача, от недостатка которой так страдает в супермаркетах мужская психика.

Уцепившись за тележку, он будет занят демонстрацией своих пространственных возможностей, объезжая углы и заторы, увеличивая и снижая скорость, «паркуясь задом» там, где это невозможно. Сломанное колесо усложнит задачу. А все вместе так займет твоего спутника, что он потеряет способность замечать, как ты в пятый раз подходишь к одной и той же баночке.

Тебе достался супермен, способный управлять крупногабаритной неисправной тележкой и фиксировать при этом время, проведенное в магазине? Займи его свободные извилины достижением совершенно конкретной цели: например, поиском баночки консервированного в собственном соку тунца. Обязательно определи точный вес баночки и производителя. Можешь придумать еще что-то посложнее? Вперед!

Найти на полках современных супермаркетов конкретную баночку консервов для современного мужчины то же самое, что для его предка – завалить мамонта. Справится – значит, победитель! Немедленно пообещай ему секс! Не может найти? «Чем бы дитя ни тешилось – лишь бы не плакало! – пусть ищет дальше, он же тебе не мешает?  Вот и чудненько!

Отправляя его в магазин одного, ставь цель как можно четче. Помни, что мужчина неохотно пользуется списком, предпочитая свою память. Список на всякий случай дай, но для верности четко и ясно, на повышенной громкости, правильно жестикулируя,  перечисли все, что можно купить, зафиксируй общее число наименований. Свяжи покупки единой логической цепочкой: «Это – еда. Для ребенка». Пострарайся при этом не произносить лишних слов – если ты скажешь «Для ребенка, а не для кума Саши», в мужском мозгу может произойти переворот и малышу придется пить пиво на ужин.

И позаботься о том, чтобы он не забыл дома мобильный – если ты поручила купить ему 7 наименований, он позвонит тебе от 14 до 21 раза. После того, как за ним закроется дверь, выпей успокоительное – это поможет тебе пережить его возвращение с «добычей»…

А может, лучше не испытывать их нервы и свою судьбу и ходить по магазинам самой?

----------


## Alex

Почему? 
Некомпетентность почти повсемесная, нежелание и лень персонала, постоянные очереди

----------


## Sanych

Дело не в том - любят или нет как таковой. Просто если мне нужны туфли к примеру, я пойду конкретно туда где их продают, куплю и всё.
Женщине если нужны туфли, она обойдёт весь рынок или магазин, померяет очки солнцезащитные, платье, юбки, брюки, присмотрит обои или шторы себе, придёт домой и вспомнит что ходила за туфлями. Поэтому в месте с женщиной ходить по магазинам, так проще сразу умереть )

----------

